# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نحوه  مطالعه در ماه  محرم   رتبه برترا و  پشت کنکوری در   این ماه چگونه درس میخوندید

## zamina

دوستان با توجه به  ایام محرم  ایا هیعت رفتن به درس لطمه وارد میکند و یا با برنامه ریزی دقیق خللی وارد نمیکند      د

----------


## Bozorgvar aziz

> رخش دس بردار دیگ درس خوندن ب ماه محرم چه


گاه گاهی...
فکر های عجیبی به ذهن جوانان میخطورد(خطور میکند)
داداش مگه ماه رمضونه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## seven

> دوستان با توجه به  ایام محرم  ایا هیعت رفتن به درس لطمه وارد میکند و یا با برنامه ریزی دقیق خللی وارد نمیکند      د


روزای ماه محرمم مثل بقیه روزا...سوال جالبی بودا :Yahoo (21): حتمن لازم نیس هییت برید که(هییت های الان ک دیگ واقعن جای عزاداری نیس) خودتون تو خونه خواستید قران بخونید دعایی چیزی...
مث روزای دیگتون کامل مطالعه کنید این بیرون رفتنا هم به هربهانه ای صفرش کنید

----------


## Pa__r__sa

نه هییت نری گناه کردی اصلا امام حسین میزنه کمرت فلج میشی  :Yahoo (23): ولی بیشوخی بیشتر از ثواب دارید گناه میکنیدا ارامشو از ما سلب میکنید شما چالشتون هییت نرفتنه من چالشم نعره هایه مداحه که از امشب بقل دسته خونمون میخواد بکشه و بقیه سینه بزنن   :Yahoo (77): اصلا من یچیزی ارامشو از خانواده هایی که مریض دارن هم میگیرید فکر نکنید کار قشنگیه عقادیتونو دیگه تا نزدیکایه بت پرستی پیش بردید

----------


## < ForgotteN >

*الآن دیگ تو هیئتا یه سری مطالبو از لابه لای مسائل مربوط به نوحه و اینا ، جوری که خودتون نمیفهمید ، تو مغزتون بارگزاری میکنن ... 

در ضمن فک نمیکنم محرم به درس خوندن ربطی داشته باشه ...*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MH.FA2343

دوست عزیز رتبه برترا تو این ماه عزیز فقط درس خوندن و از خونه بیرون نیومدن!
تامام!

----------


## mlt

بره  مشکلی نداره ولی عواقب بدی در انتظارشه...شاید دیدی دو قلاده پلنگ دید به خودش فشار اورد دستو سینه همه چیزو پاره کرد...حالا  بدون شوخی بزرگوار عزیز دیدم که میگم دوستان کنکوری بعد ماه محرم دیگه مثل قبل نتونستن بخونن...امیدوارم مفهوم جمله اخر رو بگیری :Yahoo (76): 


> تاپیک بعدی
> نحوه مطالعه در ماه عقرب و سرطان

----------


## mlt

ببخشید حواسم نبود برا رخش نوشتمش


> تاپیک بعدی
> نحوه مطالعه در ماه عقرب و سرطان

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان با توجه به  ایام محرم  ایا هیعت رفتن به درس لطمه وارد میکند و یا با برنامه ریزی دقیق خللی وارد نمیکند      د


درود
خیلی آدم معتقدی هستی یه عاشورا تاسوعا برنامه نچین ، همین

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام
به نظرم عاشورا و تاسوعا یکم برنامه ات رو سبک کن ....
همین*

----------


## zamina

چقدر عشاق امام حسین درانجمن وجود دارد :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Freedom Fighter

خخخخ چه ربطی داره محرم به درس خوندن؟

----------


## fati_yz

ببخشید چه ربطی داره
محرمم مثل بقیه ماه هاست
حالا شما عزاداریتو تو خونه بکن ته تهش ۱شب برو بیرون

----------


## Churchill

هیئت ها دیگه مثل 10 سال پیش نمیشه
الان دیگه بدنسازا توی این 10 روز میزنن بیرونن رخ نمایی میکنن یه جورای جام جهانی شونه نتیجه 1 سال زحمتشونو این شبا میگیرن :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> دوستان با توجه به  ایام محرم  ایا هیعت رفتن به درس لطمه وارد میکند و یا با برنامه ریزی دقیق خللی وارد نمیکند      د


دختر جون این چه سوالیه گلم؟ مگه میخواین واسه ماه رمضون بخونین؟ فوق فوقش شبا 1 ساعت میرین هیئت.حالا یعنی قرار بوده در 24 ساعت 16 ساعت مطالعه باشه لنگ این یه ساعت موندین؟ 
برین هیئت از نظر روحی هم شارژ شین هیچ خللی هم وارد نمیشه.باز اگه یه ماه مونده به کنکور بود یه چیزی. 
التماس دعا

----------


## mlt

انصافا این قدر راهنمایی شد با این سوالش بعد من تایپیک درباره ریاضی زدم باید20 دقیقه یه بار یه اپ بزنم که محو نشه :Yahoo (20): 


> خخخخ چه ربطی داره محرم به درس خوندن؟

----------


## hosen

حالا مثلا نمیشه این چند روز هیت نری بشینی درس بخونی؟ آسمان به زمین میاد ؟

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> نه هییت نری گناه کردی اصلا امام حسین میزنه کمرت فلج میشی ولی بیشوخی بیشتر از ثواب دارید گناه میکنیدا ارامشو از ما سلب میکنید شما چالشتون هییت نرفتنه من چالشم نعره هایه مداحه که از امشب بقل دسته خونمون میخواد بکشه و بقیه سینه بزنن  اصلا من یچیزی ارامشو از خانواده هایی که مریض دارن هم میگیرید فکر نکنید کار قشنگیه عقادیتونو دیگه تا نزدیکایه بت پرستی پیش بردید


روضه که باید گرفته بشه به خاطر احترام به امام حسین.ولی به هیچ وجه من الوجوه کوچکترین اذیت و آزاری نباید به همسایه ها برسه.واقعا منم مخالف نعره ها هستم.اینا بیشتر خودنماییه سیستم صوتی و قدرت حنجره ی مداحه.مثه قدیما بدون بلندگو یه مداح بیاد شعرای مرتبط با عزاداری بخونه نه ترانه های خواننده های زن و ....واقعا چقدر نسبت به همه چیز عقب گردیم :Yahoo (2):  
اینایی که باعث آزار بقیه ان ،بعضی هاشون همونان که گرون فروشی و کم فروشی می کنن و بعد میان پول میذارن هیئت راه میندازن.
امام حسین(ع) رو عشقه  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> برو بابا خا*یه مال
> درس خوندن چه ربطی به هیئت داره اصلا بنا رو بزاریم بخوای بری هیئت ، هیئت ها از ساعت 8 شب به بعد فعالیت می کنن باز از صبح تا ساعت 8 شب کم کمش میتونی 10 ساعت بخونی برادر 
> خودتو مسخره کن 
> #خا*یه-مال-رو-سگ-گ*اید


جوکر جان،برادر خوبم یه کم احترام لطفا.ممنونم :Yahoo (81):

----------


## n3gin2000

> جوکر داداش انجمن قانون داره این چه حرفیه منم خیلی موقع عا حرفای با معنی داشتم که جاش تو انجمن نیست


هروقت جواب داشتی ولی ندادی یعنی بزرگ شدی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Serat

> حالا مثلا نمیشه این چند روز هیت نری بشینی درس بخونی؟ آسمان به زمین میاد ؟


نه اینکه همه دارن کل یکسالو  درس میخونن رسیدن به محرم میگن این چند روزو هیئت نرین اکثرا دارن روزا رو با بطالت سپری میکنن والا

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> روضه که باید گرفته بشه به خاطر احترام به امام حسین.ولی به هیچ وجه من الوجوه کوچکترین اذیت و آزاری نباید به همسایه ها برسه.واقعا منم مخالف نعره ها هستم.اینا بیشتر خودنماییه سیستم صوتی و قدرت حنجره ی مداحه.مثه قدیما بدون بلندگو یه مداح بیاد شعرای مرتبط با عزاداری بخونه نه ترانه های خواننده های زن و ....واقعا چقدر نسبت به همه چیز عقب گردیم 
> اینایی که باعث آزار بقیه ان ،بعضی هاشون همونان که گرون فروشی و کم فروشی می کنن و بعد میان پول میذارن هیئت راه میندازن.
> امام حسین(ع) رو عشقه


داداش من خودم از محرم  تا این سن فقط زیارت عاشوراهایه اول صبح تو مدرسه رو شرکت میکردم چون حسو حاله خوبی داشت باسم

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> نه اینکه همه دارن کل یکسالو  درس میخونن رسیدن به محرم میگن این چند روزو هیئت نرین اکثرا دارن روزا رو با بطالت سپری میکنن والا


به بطالت بگذرون ولی مزاحم دیگران نشو

----------


## mehrab98

دو سه نفر هستن که حسابی نه تنها انجمن بلکه حتی اعتقادات مردمو به مسخره گرفتن ، متاسفم برای جامعه علوم پزشکی یا نظام مهندسی که تو قراره واردش بشی.

----------


## Serat

> به بطالت بگذرون ولی مزاحم دیگران نشو


اشتباهات مردمو به پای اعتقاداتشون نزار
شما هم درست میگید ولی قرار نیست که کلا کنار گذاشته بشه
تو شهر ما خداوکیلی تا حالا از این موردا نبوده

----------


## navidm46

به نظرم همین شبا و از 8 به بعد و عاشورا و تاسوعارو کلا نخون سه شب طوری نمیشه

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> اشتباهات مردمو به پای اعتقاداتشون نزار
> شما هم درست میگید ولی قرار نیست که کلا کنار گذاشته بشه
> تو شهر ما خداوکیلی تا حالا از این موردا نبوده


والا هیچ مشکلی با اعتقاداته بقیه ندارم ولی به طرز عجیبی دوسال کنار دسته خونمون یه هییت زدن جز ازار باسه من یکی چیزی نداشته

----------


## Serat

> والا هیچ مشکلی با اعتقاداته بقیه ندارم ولی به طرز عجیبی دوسال کنار دسته خونمون یه هییت زدن جز ازار باسه من یکی چیزی نداشته


آهان
خداوکیلی حق باتوئه
من خودم چهار پنچ ساله هیئت هفتگیم ترک نشده محله ما هم هیئتش یجوریه کنارش خونه نیست صدا هم بیرون نمیره

----------


## mehdi1900

حالا یه نفر اومد یه چیزی گفت و رفت. خوشم میاد بقیه دارن چرت و پرتای اونو نقد و بررسی میکنن.

----------


## mehdi9090

چرا حرف الکی میزنین عزاداری طبل سر و صدا می خواد ؟90 درصد جوونای ما که میرن عزاداری اصن نمیدونن امام حسین واسه رفت شهید شد بنظرتون امام حسین خودشو فدا کرد تا شما براش هی زنجیر پاره کنین نه عزیز امام حسین بیشتر از اینا می خواست 1000 سال بعد یه جوونی مث شما اونو الگو قرار بده اینکه بفهمین حرفش چی بوده چیزی ازش یاد بگیرین اما عمرا تو ماه محرم یکی 5 دقیقه بره در مورد امام حسین تحقیق کنه یه جوری شده انگار هرکی با فدرت بیشتر و تند سینه بزنه ثوابش بیشتره

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> دو سه نفر هستن که حسابی نه تنها انجمن بلکه حتی اعتقادات مردمو به مسخره گرفتن ، متاسفم برای جامعه علوم پزشکی یا نظام مهندسی که تو قراره واردش بشی.


دقیقا
این اواخر چندنفر هستن که انجمنو به گند کشیدن
متاسفانه درو پیکر نداره انجمن!مدیرا فقط بلدن کلمه ی ت ل گرا م رو ستاره بزنن!
بحث درسی تواین انجمن=5%
حاشیه و چرتو پرت و اسپم=95%
یکم نظارت بد نیست مدیران گرامی

----------


## mehrab98

> دقیقا
> این اواخر چندنفر هستن که انجمنو به گند کشیدن
> متاسفانه درو پیکر نداره انجمن!مدیرا فقط بلدن کلمه ی ت ل گرا م رو ستاره بزنن!
> بحث درسی تواین انجمن=5%
> حاشیه و چرتو پرت و اسپم=95%
> یکم نظارت بد نیست مدیران گرامی



من به ورودیای جدید و اعضای در حال حاضر فقط پیشنهاد میکنم ازینجا برن و دیگه نیان چون اینجا فقط تبدیل شده به حاشیه و وقت گذرونی بیخود. منم میام از سر بیکاریه فعلا و اینکه امسال دلم میخواست دینمو ادا کنم به بچه ها تا اونجا ک ممکنه کمک کنم. 
حسابی زده تو جاده خاکی. سال ۹۴ کجا و الان کجا...

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> حالا یه نفر اومد یه چیزی گفت و رفت. خوشم میاد بقیه دارن چرت و پرتای اونو نقد و بررسی میکنن.


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mr_Ghost

اگه من جای ادمین فروم بودم استارتر تاپیک رو سه هفته بن میکردم
آخه چه ربطی داره ؟؟؟
این حجم از تاپیک های زرد بی سابقست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Egotist

یعنی شماها عالین : ))))))

----------


## mina_77

> اگه من جای ادمین فروم بودم استارتر تاپیک رو سه هفته بن میکردم
> آخه چه ربطی داره ؟؟؟
> این حجم از تاپیک های زرد بی سابقست


چرا بن کنن
همچین افرادی  تا وقتی هستن با تاپیکای بیهوده و به جون هم انداختن بقیه باعث فعالیت بیشتر فروم میشن
خوششون هم میاد تازه

----------


## mlt

پس من بزرگم الان :Yahoo (76): 


> هروقت جواب داشتی ولی ندادی یعنی بزرگ شدی

----------


## mlt

داداش قبل95 با بعد 95 چه فرقی کرده؟من تاپیک دیدم مال قبل95 هست از این تایپیک هم چرت تره


> من به ورودیای جدید و اعضای در حال حاضر فقط پیشنهاد میکنم ازینجا برن و دیگه نیان چون اینجا فقط تبدیل شده به حاشیه و وقت گذرونی بیخود. منم میام از سر بیکاریه فعلا و اینکه امسال دلم میخواست دینمو ادا کنم به بچه ها تا اونجا ک ممکنه کمک کنم. 
> حسابی زده تو جاده خاکی. سال ۹۴ کجا و الان کجا...

----------


## mlt

هر گردی گردو نیست هر 17 ساله ای بزرگ نیست :Yahoo (20): 


> منم17سالمه

----------


## mehrab98

> داداش قبل95 با بعد 95 چه فرقی کرده؟من تاپیک دیدم مال قبل95 هست از این تایپیک هم چرت تره


به نظرم خیلی ساده نگاه کردی داداش قطعا اونوقتاهم تاپیک چرت وپرت بوده ولی نه به حد الان ... کلی تاپیک بود که بچه ها سوال درسی میپرسیدن رفع اشکال میکردن. چار تا تاپیک نخاله هم بینشون پیدا میشد... 
الان نصف تاپیکا درباره تاثیر معدله و ده مدل کمپین و اعتراض به زمین و زمان 
۳۰ درصدم اعتراض به انواع مدل سهمیه یا کمپین برای حذف و اضافه سهمیه ! 
تک و توک یسری هم میشه دید واقعا درباره برنامه ریزی درسی یا مشکل علمی سوال پرسیده.

----------


## mlt

انصافا اخری راست میگی...خودمم قبول دارم بیشتر تایپیک هام چرته ولی از90 درصد اینا بهتره چون حداقل درسی هست....الان ببین تو 10 تای اول چندتا درسی هست....هرچی تایپیک رسی میبینی فقط نوشتن اپ که نره محو بشه هیچکس هم جواب نمیده جز تعداد اندکی


> به نظرم خیلی ساده نگاه کردی داداش قطعا اونوقتاهم تاپیک چرت وپرت بوده ولی نه به حد الان ... کلی تاپیک بود که بچه ها سوال درسی میپرسیدن رفع اشکال میکردن. چار تا تاپیک نخاله هم بینشون پیدا میشد... 
> الان نصف تاپیکا درباره تاثیر معدله و ده مدل کمپین و اعتراض به زمین و زمان 
> ۳۰ درصدم اعتراض به انواع مدل سهمیه یا کمپین برای حذف و اضافه سهمیه ! 
> تک و توک یسری هم میشه دید واقعا درباره برنامه ریزی درسی یا مشکل علمی سوال پرسیده.

----------


## mlt

از 10 تای اول 3تا درسیه :Yahoo (21): 


> به نظرم خیلی ساده نگاه کردی داداش قطعا اونوقتاهم تاپیک چرت وپرت بوده ولی نه به حد الان ... کلی تاپیک بود که بچه ها سوال درسی میپرسیدن رفع اشکال میکردن. چار تا تاپیک نخاله هم بینشون پیدا میشد... 
> الان نصف تاپیکا درباره تاثیر معدله و ده مدل کمپین و اعتراض به زمین و زمان 
> ۳۰ درصدم اعتراض به انواع مدل سهمیه یا کمپین برای حذف و اضافه سهمیه ! 
> تک و توک یسری هم میشه دید واقعا درباره برنامه ریزی درسی یا مشکل علمی سوال پرسیده.

----------


## ha.hg

:Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
 سوال بهتر نداشتین  واقعا؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mostafa7

سلام
از اون قسمت که نوشتید «یا با برنامه ریزی دقیق خللی وارد نمی‌کند» مشخصه  که دنبال راهنمایی و پاسخ گرفتن نیستید و نرفتن میتونه بیشتر از رفتن  براتون مسئله ایجاد کنه. به هر حال توصیه من اینه که اگر همونطور که میشه  حدس زد انسان معتقدی هستید چند شب شرکت کنید، احتمالا اگر شرکت نکنید  درگیری ذهنی براتون ایجاد میکنه. با توجه به اینکه به نظر معتقد هستید، من  هم توصیه ام اینه که شرکت کنید تا به قول یکی از دوستان از نظر روحی شارژ  بشید. با چند شب و 1-2 ساعت مشکلی پیش نمیاد، به جز این موضوع بهانه هایی  که در طول کنکور برای درس نخوندن سر راهتون وجود داره خیلی بیشتر هست.

----------


## qazl

> دوستان با توجه به  ایام محرم  ایا هیعت رفتن به درس لطمه وارد میکند و یا با برنامه ریزی دقیق خللی وارد نمیکند      د


اعتقادات..اداب رسوم..چیزایی هستن ک باااااااید براشون ارزش قائل شد...حتی اگ قبول نداشته باشیم
من کاری به اسلام و اعتقادات اسلامی ندارم..چون بنظرم اسلام فقد برنامه زندگیه...(ینی برای هرکاری ی دلیل گذاشته...ک بنفعته ک انجام بدی...روزه ی نوع...نماز-جدا از کلماتی ک میگیم-بروی سلامتی بدن تاثیر میذاره...و چیزایی هس ک اثبات شده ازنظر علمی...ولی خب چون قبلا همون جور ک تو دینی خوندیم سطح اگاهی مردم پایین بوده میگفتن فقد حرررامه...گناه داره...فلان و بهمان...)
نه ی مذهب....(اعتقاد من اینه)
ولی خب...حالا محرم...ببینید بی دین ترین فرد در اسلام هم ی ارادت خاصی داره به امام حسین...!و فک میکنم دیگ استانه تحمل..صبر..بخشش..معرفت و انصاف..فروتنی ایشون زبون زده همه باشه!من با عزاداری این بند و بساط مخالف نیستم....چون هدف یادآوری رشادت های امام حسینه...اما اینققققققد مورد اول :بحث علم و عزاداریو دسته زنی و سینه زنیو نذری"سین...سین(مخفف حسین حسین)"طبل هایی ک دل ادم میلزونه ....پر رنگ شده ک قطعا از هدف جا موندیم..مثه متشرع ها رفتار میکنیم...ک ظاهر رو خوووب نگه میداریم...و در باطن اندکی از رنگ و بوی حسینی نمی بریم...و کاشش ازون طبل ها توی بطن و زندگی روزمره مون داشتم ک هر وخ از کردار حسینی...دور شدیم ..مارو بلزونه!!!
بنظر من...اگ اینقد برای این ماه ارزش قائلی ک حاضرید ک میخاید برای یک ماااااااااااه ی برنامه ویژه بریزید،
ی کاره دیگ کنید....تصمیمی حسینی بگیرید...برای جهادی حسینی...برای رسیدن به چیزی ک میخاد...تا بخاطر امام حسین بیمار هارو بی چشم داشت معاینه و درمان کنید(اگ هدف پزشکی باشه)....به این میگن دیدگاه حسینی...!!!
اگ بخایم یکم منطقی صحبت کنیم...ی ماه برای امام حسین بریم صب تا شب...شب تا صب...به بقیه شربت بدیم(گنـــــــــــد بزنیم به خیابونا..درحین ثواب کردن کباب هم بشیم..وآه رفته گرای بنده خدارو هم دربیاریم)..غذا بدیم...ک چی بشه؟!ک کمکی کرده باشیم ب نیت ایشون(چه نیتی ک به دیگری زحمت بدیم ک ی نفر دیگ خوشحال بشه :Yahoo (21):  )...یا اینک یک سال کردار و گفتار و رفتار حسینی داشته باشیم..!!کدوم منطق حرف اولو میزنه؟
بخدا اگ خود ایشونم بود...یک سالو قبول میکرد...اون زمان های قدیم زمان عزاداری و نوحه زنی و..این چیزا بوده..بخاطر اینک سطح اگاهی مردم پایین بوده...و فک میکردن محرم ینی همین...اما الان واقعا قضیه فرق میکنه..کاش بجای همه اینکار ها......
"از بچگی میگفتند اگ نماز نخونی..اگ روزه نگیری خدا کورت میکنه..اگ موهات دیده بشه از ی تار مو اویزوت میکنه...این خزعبلاتی ک میبافتند و مارو میترسسوندن...کاااش مارو هم ی ذره میترسوندن اگ شجاعت نداشته باشی..اگ صبر نداشته باشی...فلان کارت میکنن...میبرنت جهنم....
واقعا ک االان دارم فک میکنم...اگ اینارو بمن میگفتن خیلی هم خوشحال بودم...چون زندگی و زندگی کردن نیاز به شجاعت داره..برای پریدن و گگذشتن از موانعش باید شهامت..و صبر داشته باشی...نه حجاب نه روزه و نماز... :Yahoo (21): "
داشتم میگفتم..کاش بجای همه اینکارا..میگفتن مجبووورید ک ی ماه صبوور باشی..باااااااااااید مشکلاتو تحمل کنی و هیچی نگی!ببینی همه چیز جلوی چشمات داره ناابوود میشه و چیزی برای از دست دادن نداری ولی ادامه بدی ..بگن باید ی ماه..شهامت داشته باشید....ی ماه اخلاق حسینی داشته باشید....تا حداقل استانه ماهم در این موارد یکم زیاد بشه!!!
انصافا چقد خووب میشد!
قبل از بقیه هم به خودم میگم اینارو..و هر سال به این ماه ک میرسم..مسلک حسینی رو برای خودم یادداوری میکنم...
من خونم رنگین تر از دیگران نیس(و ادم متعصب و مذهبی به هیچ وجه نیستم...ولی اینو میدونم ک باید به همه چیز حتی چیزایی ک قبولش نداریم با نگاه درست نکاه کنیم!!اونوقته ک همه چیز معنا پیدا میکنه برات..!)خودمم واقعا بعضی اوقات میزنم تو جاده خاکی...و دورر میشم از همه چیی... حتی از خوودم...

----------


## qazl

و ممنون ک این زمینه رو فراهم کردی ..ک منو بفکر وادار کنه...و عمیقتر از قبل به قیضیه نگاه کنم....و بیشتر از این توی این باتللاق جهالتی ک همه گیر شده...غرق نشم

----------


## DR._.ALI

این ایام تکرار نشدنیه و در سال یکبار هست من که هر شب میرم هیئت حتی اگه درسمو هم‌نخونم و‌مشکلی هم پیش نمیاد امام حسین خودش یجا به موقعش کمکت میکنه

----------


## qanbari

یه چیزی خیلی جالبه . خیلیامون اگه تو خیابون یکی بهمون بگه بالا چشت ابرو عه خیلی سریع واکنش نشون میدیم . اما وقتی شیطان خوار و ذلیلمون میکنه به هیچ جامون نیست

----------

